# One Of A Few Completed Projects For This Year



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Besides catching the P.E. Bug in the past week, I also happened to catch another bug that happens to be keeping me closer to the workshop. That, and with another large snow storm on the way, I don't expect that I would even be able to get out of my house if I had to. So I lined up a few projects to either be finished after being put aside a while back or just a quick project to get over with. Having a rule on my railroad of "all equipment must look real, " I decided to start off with weathering.

I had picked up 6 new pieces of rolling stock at Amherst, all for good deals, but all of them look like toys. In the real world, steel rusts, rust streaks, paint fades, paint streaks, etc. So out came the paints and pallet and in came the first two cars. Like always, I looked up the car number online, and weathered the car according to the photograph (given that you can find the exact car number). In this case it was EL #33477 (ART 100ton Hopper) and BM (Pan Am) #111 (ART Evans Boxcar), neither of which I could find exact photos of (that and later finding that Pan Am doesn't own Evans cars). So I decided to leave the Evans car in "like new condition" since Pan Am equipment is still being repainted, but I weather the hopper according to a sister car.

The other 4 cars I will be working on when I get a moment just for them.











These are just a couple of projects that will be finished this year knowing me. Always seem to start another new project before the last is finished. Oh well.


Dave


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, that car looks great. I did notice the coupler was a little shiny though


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Kent, 

I do plan to convert all the rolling stock I have to the new type "E" Kadee couplers, over the next year. When I do so, the couplers will be painted with a mixture or rust colored paint and actual rust. I will also be adding brake hoses,....so I guess the project isn't complete just yet. 

Dave


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's some of the best weathering I've ever seen!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Second that! That's indeed a very realistic, superb looking weathering.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. Looks so real. Later RJD


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is impressive weathering. Job well done


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, that's incredible weathering! Are you going to share some of your secrets?


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That does look good.. but that poor LGB Box... if it wasn't so realistic, I'd cry.

And this from a non-LGB fan, lol. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks you all for your kind words. 

Ben: I am always willing to share the techniques to follow modelers and weathering. Maybe I should do a "How To" forum on weathering. Best thing about weathering is there is no wrong way. 

I have since, done 2 more cars, but didn't take any photos yet of them. As I said in the line above, "there is no wrong way.".....well I have actually made a mistake believe it or not. On the Railbox weather job, the car number is 10010. I am not one to allow any two pieces of equipment to touch the same rails. I have to have different numbers (pet peeve of railroading). Well sure enough, one of the 2 cars I have now weathered happened to be another Railbox 10010. So on went rust, grim, dents, and scares and I didn't notice till today. I already have a 10018, so out came the white paint, and out went the Railbox markings. As I said, "no wrong way." Railroads often mark out the markings from inherited equipment, so the car has become a good example of just that. 

Will get the new photos up at one point. 

Dave


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I gotta say, its a little eye jarring to see something that looks at least 40 foot long sitting on top of a counter top. Really great job on detail and weathering.


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Well as this post is titled "One Of A Few Completed Projects For This Year," there is, of course, going to be a few that do not make it. As I continue to detail and weather, I begin to fit the odd ball pieces of equipment that no longer fit the railroad (could be earlier paint job or weathering job, unable to be detailed to my liking, or just doesn't have a purpose other than taking up track space in the yard) and I begin to pile up the odd balls on the scrape track. In this case, the scrape track is just the expression I use for needing to get rid of some rolling stock or trade for something more tasteful to me. So what do I have? I got at the moment... 

- Repainted LGB modern tankcar w/ball bearing wheels and ART couplers (it has been weathered and has been in some of my other posts) 
*the car is next to brand new (only used on an indoor Christmas Event), but does not have an original box as it was lost in a recent move* 

I'm selling the car for the same amount that I put into it. $85.00 
Email if interested: [email protected] 

I will eventually post a link to my website with the for sale ad on it.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Dave, what's the road name on that tank you have for sale/trade. Are you interested in trades?

Hopefully not a Santa Fe. For once Shad's ebay ads worked to my advantage, just bid on a tanker that had 3min left.

Anyways, re the Railbox. If it had been me, I would have heavily weathered/"tagged" the area around the initials/numbers. One of the things being done lately is a simple paint over of the info area with a square similar in color to the car's base color, and a re-stencil of the info right over the tags and dirt. You could have done one of these boxes and given the car a new number without needing to do a full repaint.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

